# Arroyo City fishing report.



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Low low tides and windy conditions for the first weekend of March, went out in it anyway and managed to find some fish. Finding some deeper guts adjacent to to ICW was what worked for us. Throwing soft plastics like Kelly Wigglers and TTF Trout Killers seemed to be the ticket. We had fun in the not so perfect conditions. Can't wait to get back at them.


----------

